# What is the interchangeable breaker for old Bryant panels?



## MTW

Are you even an electrician? :001_huh::blink:

I'll give you a hint. Guess what the *BR* in Cutler Hammer's *BR* series stands for. :whistling2:


----------



## MHElectric

I was almost at the check out lane - thanks for pulling through.

Now if I can just find one that is for good for non ctl panels.....dang. probably not.


----------



## Bootss

can you change out the panel,?


----------



## itsunclebill

FWIW........

Bryant became a subsidiary of Westinghouse in 1901 and remained one till that part of Westinghouse was bought by Cutler Hammer, now Eaton.

All Bryant/Westinghouse/CH BR breakers can be replaced with Eaton BR types in Non CTL panels. BR also works in CTL panels, unless it is a tandem/quad in which case a BD type must be used (CTL buss is sloted for tandems and quads and non CTL isn't)


----------



## dronai

Murrays work for Bryant !


----------



## MTW

MHElectric said:


> Homeline fits (of course), but what brand is listed as interchangeable?


Actually that isn't entirely true. Even though Homeline is 1" breaker, it's still a proprietary design and does not fit make a good fit in some panels.


----------



## Bkessler

MTW said:


> Actually that isn't entirely true. Even though Homeline is 1" breaker, it's still a proprietary design and does not fit make a good fit in some panels.


 But can't I just stick a flathead into where it Stabs onto the panel and loosen it up and maybe break off some plastic till it fits better?


----------



## 220/221

Seimans QP/MurrayMP

Cuter Hammer BR's fit exactly the same but not the same "brand"



Homelines don't _quite_ fit all the way in.





Bkessler said:


> But can't I just stick a flathead into where it Stabs onto the panel and loosen it up and maybe break off some plastic till it fits better?


Now HE is an electrician ^ !!


EDIT
*And, apparently I had it wrong. I thought Seimans took over Bryant.*


----------



## Meadow

BR by Cutler Hammer. No more clown colored breakers:laughing::jester:


----------



## chicken steve

~CS~


----------



## MTW

Bkessler said:


> But can't I just stick a flathead into where it Stabs onto the panel and loosen it up and maybe break off some plastic till it fits better?


You can, but you also need to advertise on craigslist and charge $20 an hour.


----------



## MTW

meadow said:


> BR by Cutler Hammer. No more clown colored breakers:laughing::jester:


Nothing's better than an old Bryant or Challenger panel filled with multi-colored breakers. :thumbsup:


----------



## MisterLeeD

MTW said:


> You can, but you also need to advertise on craigslist and charge $20 an hour.


That is too cheap for a guy with those qualifications


----------



## emtnut

MisterLeeD said:


> That is too cheap for a guy with those qualifications


It's 2021 now. Good chance he's retired now 😬


----------



## MisterLeeD

emtnut said:


> It's 2021 now. Good chance he's retired now 😬


Hell only 7 years plenty of time for many explosive installations


----------



## 460 Delta

MTW may be gone, but he’ll forever live in our memories, so long Peter D.


----------

